# General Topics > Fieldwork >  NorCal Herping Highlights (Caudates only)

## azn567

Can anyone name the species?

----------


## NatureLady

The last one is a Pacific Newt and at least the 4th photo is a Arboreal Salamander (maybe?). Not being from Cal or ever going I used this...

Identifying California Salamanders

----------


## Bdimas

What area did you find these guys?

----------


## azn567

There is plenty of stuff to find out there if you know what to look for and when, and the right type of habitat for each particular species.

But as a hint there are 3 species total pictured, some are different ages of the same species.

----------


## Bdimas

> There is plenty of stuff to find out there if you know what to look for and when, and the right type of habitat for each particular species.
> 
> But as a hint there are 3 species total pictured, some are different ages of the same species.


LOL!!! Your reply sounds like the guys in a fishing forum I'm a part of. Please don't take offense of my reply  :Smile:  Everyone is so secretive.  :Smile:

----------


## azn567

> LOL!!! Your reply sounds like the guys in a fishing forum I'm a part of. Please don't take offense of my reply  Everyone is so secretive.


Send PM if you are into herping

----------


## Bdimas

Pm sent. Thank you.

----------


## Namio

The orders are ensatina eschscholtzii, aneides maybe vagrans?, ensatina again, aneides lugubris, and taricha torosa. I agree with many of Amanda's identification.

----------


## azn567

Both aneides are lugubris.

The younger one in the 2nd photo looks like the speckled black or santa cruz black salamander, but it turned out to be an arboreal.

The two ensatinas may be two different subspecies though they look pretty similar except some coloring differences.

----------

